# Full Ireland Coverage, Truma Webasto Alde



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

Hi all there is a full Ireland coverage, for Truma, alde, webasto, dometic, thetford, bpw, alko, and knott the normal warranty terms apply but if you require a callout this service is provided at your cost excluding parts, parts will have to be paid for then if its not manufacturers callout but your own its at your cost, armagh to belfast south £30, armagh to dundalk £30 armagh dublin north £45, armagh dublin south £55 wexford £70 these prices include first hour onsite,

Discount for stupidity will apply at alba services discretion


----------

